
Silicon Valley Begins to Crack Visibly - Cbasedlifeform
http://wolfstreet.com/2017/07/02/silicon-valley-commercial-real-estate-bubble/
======
intopieces
Insufficient data for the headline's conclusion. The market is complex; show
me vacancy rates historically, along with the average rent and unemployment
rates. Show me the vacancy rate for housing. Driving along a stretch of
highway and seeing signs without even bothering to interview the landlords of
those properties is just plain lazy.

------
valuearb
High vacancy rates doesn't necessarily mean slower hiring, it can also mean
new buildings came on line at excessively aggressive rates.

